# Miui And Ultra Keyboard



## damusmf (Sep 20, 2011)

Updated ultra keyboard and now i get force closes of it constantly. Anyone else running into this problem? Is there something im missing or whats another good keyboard that has swype?


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

i actually just installed swype it is working great for me


----------

